# How many days post blast transfer can I test?



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Im 8dpt today girls, had 2 blasts transferred, Im booked in with my clinic here in Dublin for a beat on sat whcich would be 11 days post transfer. Is this too early?  (I cycled in Prague)


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Maybe

I was advised 16 days post EC. This was just a home preg kit though. Amybe blood test can be done earlier.
Good luck.
x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks Mag.. Cant bring myself to do a HPT... I know that sounds stupid


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Its not stupid at all. You just have so many hopes and dreams being put into the outcome and so therefore its important you can trust the outcome. My friend recently did a HPT post transfer which came back BFN but then when she had her blood test got a BFP and is now doing really well. Go with your instincts. 
Mag
xxx


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks Mag. I am toying with waiting Mon rather than Sat for the bloods... 11 days post blast I hope is enough. Ill call the clinic in the morn and ask xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested 12 days past 2 day transfer and got bfn but tested next nite and was bfp so I'd say a blast at 11 days would be accurate!!good luck pet

Jenna cc


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hellp maybenow

i had a blast transferred on a sat and i tested the following sat and got a BFP, i used the clearblue digital blue test that tells u  pregnant 1-2 weeks i just cudnt wait,


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks mmcm! Did you have symptoms? Im 9 DPT and have zero symptoms


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

I tested yesterday 7dp6dt transfer with cbd, couldn't wait any longer. Got a positive but zero symptoms and was convinced it would be negative. Good luck x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats RS!!! so happy for you. 
I am so anxious.. have the sick nervous feeling in my stomach and knees because Im so convinced its going to be negative... Ive no cramps or anything. Feeling completely normal


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't get to hung up on symptoms etc as I feel completely normal! You never know. All the best xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I tested 7 days after 3 day transfer and got a BFP - I am expecting twins though so that may have something to do with the early result, only symptom I can recall was slight spotting 3 and 4 days after transfer which I can only assume was implantation bleeding,  Good luck, I could not have been that strong  x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks girls. Have my beta Sat morn. Am too scared to do a HPT.. 
I didnt get Imp bleed.. hope thats not a bad sing


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Maybe


I have not ever had implantation bleeding, I had nausea from day after transfer which I put to nerves but no symptoms and got BFP 7 dp6dt.  Good luck xxxxx


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thankd Sabah. I donthave nausea or anything...  had two blasts transferred, one was a stage one and the other a stage 3 aa...... I hope these were good. SO nervous..


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

I tested 10dpt and it was negative, now 13dpt it is positive!!! I also had a 5 day blast transfer.....!
xoxoxo


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

wow Janie thats mad!! lol
Do you mind me asking what grade youre blasts were? Mine were 1A and 3AA.. I have no symptoms only a little hungrier today but otherwise, nothing 

Congrats by the way !! xxx


----------

